# Landeron 4750



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well you learn something new every day









I had always thought that the movement below was a Wittnauer-only movement.

But having removed the balance today, there it was, a small crest with an "L" in the centre and the number "4750". So a quick search in the Photo Gallery for this mark revealed it to be "Landeron".









Next up, a Google search, and I can find the same movement marked "Elgin" and "Waltham"







However, it still seems pretty rare!









Also, much earlier than I expected...I thought about 1970 but it is in fact 1960 which makes comparisons with Hamilton's 500 and 505 inevitable. This one is better



























Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Paul









love the dial & those hands


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a Landeron.









Have you got batteries for it Paul? Or a supplier?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Have you got batteries for it Paul? Or a supplier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That WD-5 battery (below) disappeared a long time ago









So I have seen two ways of using a modern sized battery:

1. The Roy Taylor way (this watch came from Roy







) involved a piece of polystyrene / foam with a hole in the middle to take a modern battery.









2. And the Silver Hawk method which replaced Roy's foam with a perfectly shaped piece of aluminium also with a hole in the middle for the new modern battery.









Both work equally well
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some clever people on this forum.









I'm very glad it works and will continue too.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice movement but that's the mother of all plastic inserts.

Should rattle Griff's cage a little


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

At least it's chunky plastic...............looks solid


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy said:


> Nice movement but that's the mother of all plastic inserts.
> 
> Should rattle Griff's cage a little
> 
> ...


All the electronics are sealed within the plastic...it is not solid plastic









If they fail, you under the screw at each end, pull it out and replace. Very easy.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope you didn't think my comment was intended to be derogatory









Looks very nice and I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Andy said:


> I hope you didn't think my comment was intended to be derogatory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all









Straight out of my newly arrived book "History of the Modern Wrist Watch", we have a diagram of how the Landeron 4750 works. (hope they don't mind me publishing this diagram







)

The plastic contains the resistor, diode and windings....










Cheers

Paul


----------

